# Need a new target sight...



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

By the way...will an HHA sight tape system work on any adjustable sight?


----------



## Dukie (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you have pics ? Interested in trading ? check out this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1220966 I would trade the pin sights. Pm me if interested . Thanks.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry I'm interested in a single-pin adjustable sight. Thanks anyway. -Chris


----------

